# Gizmo Has New Triplets



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Gizmo delivered triplets this morning - 1 buck and 2 does. Darn - the 3rd one is under Mom. I'll have to get a pic of her after bit.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright!~arty: Gizmo's coat sure has great luster.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Nancy! That is what the ACV did to all of them.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

The acv made them so shiny? Mine got shiny after loose minerals and copper bolusing...

Congrats on the trips! :stars: Is she usually so generous with kidding?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay...super cute babies


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww so cute....congrats. I have a Gizmo too. Did you get the name from the grimlins too??? Lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> The acv made them so shiny? Mine got shiny after loose minerals and copper bolusing...
> 
> Congrats on the trips! :stars: Is she usually so generous with kidding?


Thank you!  That's hard to say - this is her 2nd time kidding, and she had twins last year. Her mother had triplets every time she kidded, and her twin delivered triplets her first time out.

The ACV was the only thing I changed - they have always had loose mineral available, and I don't copper bolus. Within 1 1/2 to 2 weeks of starting the ACV all of my does looked like that.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats! My Nubian had trips as well- 1 buck and 2 does. They were quite the handful, but it was definitely worth it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Awww so cute....congrats. I have a Gizmo too. Did you get the name from the grimlins too??? Lol


Yep! Her twin sister is named Gidget after the movies. :laugh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol....my son watched that movie for the first time when I took my gizmos mom to the vet for a c section that ended sadly.....when I walked in he ran up and said his name is gizmo. I love that movie


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I do, too. It's a great movie!


----------

